#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Firmware AN5506-02-B

## alisonmallmann

Olá, estou com essas tranqueiras aqui, de maneira alguma essa ONU aparece em minha rede, quando vou liberar ela pelo ANM, por padrão vem selecionado a opção "All Slots" "All PONs", se deixar no padrão ela não acha a ONU, mas se selecionar o "Slot 2" ele acha a ONU mas não busca as informações do serial "FHTT....", mas blz vou tentar liberar ela, ele libera mas não consegue identificar o modelo de Hardware "AN5506-02-B", quando tento colocar manualmente ele informa a seguinte mensagem de erro:

A ONU não aparece na porta.
Já tentei atualizar o driver dela colocando ela direto no computador, eu tenho acesso, atualizo, mas não muda nada, ela é B7G.

----------

